# Shipping Larger Items?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone share their best practices for shipping moderately large items? I'm talking something like a chair, side table, that kind of size, not a dining table.

What shipper do you use? Do you crate the piece or use a cardboard box? Anything you can think of that would give me a good idea about shipping these size items would be helpful!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

wow, no one?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I have used UPS Freight a couple of times to ship things. I crate it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

not cheap … always build a crate… stay within the dimensions for ups if possible. 
Fedex is my next choice… used both with larger items.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

I use plycon van lines for all my furniture. Small things are done with a pack and ship place. Crating and shipping does not work well for me. Too much damage. I like blanket wrap. never had a claim in almost 20 years. bob


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

We have a freight company in town. They ship to other freight companies then the customer generally has to pick up the delivery unless they are willing to pay some extra. My contractor friend has foam insulation sheets shipped about 100 miles and said it was cheaper than driving there to buy it. Might look up freight in the yellow pages.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

I have shipped rocking horses, several rocking chairs and a credenza. I always build a crate and design the crate so that it is fairly snug inside, but still enough space for my packing material. When I send rocking chairs, I collect shipping popcorns and put them in a large trash bag. I add a bad to the seat, between the rockers, behind the back rest in of the back and finally in front of the chair. You get the idea, lots of popcorn-but not loose. If you tell your neighbors to keep any popcorn for you and store it somewhere, you be surprised how happy they are to part with those things. As for the chair (or whatever you ship) I wrap it well with the large bubble wrap. Once I have wrapped the chair, I measure it's dimensions. The crate will be be not much more than a few inches larger in every dimension, because you don't want your piece moving inside the crate. 
As for the actual crate, I first get a free pallet that is in good shape and roughly the right size. Don't get a pallet that it too big. I build the crate out of 1/2 ply and 2 by 4's and it is attached to the pallet. If you use screws, which I do, make sure that the people receiving the crate can take it apart. That is, if they are not likely to have a star bit for a screw gun, use screws that have a phillips head. You don't want them to get frustrated. 
Since I live in Hawaii, I have to use ocean freight for the first leg of my journey. I find a freight forwarder and they coordinate the shipment door to door. I have used Fed Ex and their prices were much higher than the a other freight companies. The one time that I used them, they quoted me one price and then raised the price mid shipment. That was horrible! The recipient thought that I was trying to cheat them. So I will never use them again.
Your crate will be heavy, so make sure you construct it near the exit of your shop. When the truck comes to pick it up, request a lift gate and a pallet jack. Good luck…..


----------

